# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Mylynes Techniques Practice Thread

## Mylynes

This thread is meant to help people who want practice the things mentioned in my tutorials.
Here is the link to the First Tutorial:
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...57#post1132557

I have created this thread for 2 reasons. First and foremost I would like to help anyone interested in learning this technique to learn how to use it and how to start expanding what you can do. The second reason for this thread is I would like some feedback from people willing to give this system a try. I am on this sight to teach and also to learn so perhaps here I will be able to learn more about the issues people have in learning this technique so that I may better help people overcome these first steps into eventually giving full control over all of your senses.
I am creating this thread to keep up with where people are at as far as their current skills go. I can help people out who are practicing the skills here here every time someone posts and needs help no matter where I am my phone will let me know that I have new messages so I should be able to reply pretty fast as long as i'm not sleeping.

So If you would like to be a part of my class and possibly get info on more advanced stuff I have yet to talk about just join up in here and introduce yourself to me. Tell me about where your sense manipulation level is at. If you have any problems I will answer them asap.

It may also help to keep a notebook and keep up with how well you can do each of the exercises which I will go into more detail here.

The first tutorial I posted is also incomplete so I will post the second tutorial when the time comes for it. The way its set up the second half of the vision tutorial isn't going to be needed unless people are doing really well with the exercises posted in the first tutorial. For now we are focusing on sight and theres a good bit more to do for sight and then I will expand into manipulating all of the other senses as well.

So if you want to get extra help from me just post here and tell me exactly where you are at and I will try to help everyone get to the next part of the tutorial. Unless you can easily do all of the exercises I have given pretty well you will most likely not be able to handle the more advanced stuff until you have a firm grasp on the basics.

This thread is for everyone but I would also like to invite 1-3 people as students to learn 1 on 1 from me to see if I can help them to get really good at the exercises posted in my tutorial in a fast manor. As soon as someone here feels like they can do all of the exercises well I will be releasing the second part of the tutorial and then later on will go more deeper into how to control the rest of your senses. If anyone wants this 1 on 1 teaching just send me a pm telling me that you would like to join and tell me where you are at skill wise. It's not a requirement but it would be nice if you already are pretty good with lucid dreaming. So for now just enjoy the information I have posted and see if it looks like something you want to try. Anyone can receive help just by posting the question in this thread but if you want to be one of my 3 1on1 students then please send a pm telling me that you would like to join and tell me where you are at skill wise.

----------


## Kangaxx

I'm up for this, ill PM you my info.

----------


## FlyFree

I don't post alot but i ghost on these forums alot. Ill pm you.

----------


## Syruplord

I'm a beginner beginner, still working on lucid dreaming and this seems like another cool thing to practice. Will be a long journey for me, still trying to fully see "the canvas" but I think I'm beginning to.

----------


## Mini Man56

Well, I just tried this, and am having a problems.

I'm not able to see colors. D:
I mean, I see all the patterns and stuff perfectly fine, but it's not in color. The best way I would be able to describe it is that it's a different shade of black than the rest of my eyelids. I tried applying pressure to my eyes, and nothing changed. Then I tried rubbing my eyes, and my entire vision turned bright green, but when I stopped, it faded back to black.

I tried it again, maybe an hour or so, and I saw the color blue pulsating in the left corner of my vision. I couldn't control it to form shapes or anything though.


So my questions are: Why are a majority of the patterns I see not in color?
And is there a better way you explain how to shape these patterns into the images you want?

----------


## Mylynes

> Well, I just tried this, and am having a problems.
> 
> I'm not able to see colors. D:
> I mean, I see all the patterns and stuff perfectly fine, but it's not in color. The best way I would be able to describe it is that it's a different shade of black than the rest of my eyelids. I tried applying pressure to my eyes, and nothing changed. Then I tried rubbing my eyes, and my entire vision turned bright green, but when I stopped, it faded back to black.
> 
> I tried it again, maybe an hour or so, and I saw the color blue pulsating in the left corner of my vision. I couldn't control it to form shapes or anything though.
> 
> 
> So my questions are: Why are a majority of the patterns I see not in color?
> And is there a better way you explain how to shape these patterns into the images you want?



I don't really know how to make it any more simple than the tutorial. It just takes practice. You should check out this article as well. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Closed-eye_hallucination

----------


## Syruplord

soooo where'd you go Mylynes?

----------


## Mylynes

> soooo where'd you go Mylynes?



I'm still here i've been checking in every now and then but i've been pretty busy recently with irl stuff.

----------


## Oceanboy

Even though you are on hiatus for the moment, i'm still interested in reading your threads and adding a few replys.

As for my current place.... well I've got recall. Luckily since i've come here my dreams started taking more individual paths, as opposed to the same recycled stuff. 

I still find myself hitting the same wall though. I've tried reality checks, on basis and to a lesser extent (some say you shouldn't over do it), and yet.... when i'm transforming into something ungodly....(wait... nah i'm already there XD), more powerful to be simple, or when i'm flying..... or deciding to let a crazy alligator jawed boar thingeh eat me because.... I knew i'd already ran through that same rom around the same tables.... and killed it... I thought it would be amusing, like I do when playing Deadspace, to just see myself bite the dust. 

Its like... I'm just someone else. Like when i'm there, everything is as possible as we all know it to be (some different from others), but.... its like I have no reasoning from this part of "reality" I just observe and experience most of the time. Its like.... the time I begin to finally question the dreams, are when i'm coming out of sleep and wakingup.... to which I do wbtbs which leave me sleeping for another half hour, and if im lucky i'll not forget prior dreams, and i'll get another one..... but the question never comes. Am I dreaming?

----------


## nicromno

Hey Mylynes, are you still taking apprentices? I'm really interested in learning how to do this.

----------


## SIMDML

Hey, I experimented with this some time ago and I'd really like to get better at it. If you're still there, I'd be really interested to get some advice. PM me if you're still alive.

Happy dreams,
Simon

----------


## Oceanboy

> Hey, I experimented with this some time ago and I'd really like to get better at it. If you're still there, I'd be really interested to get some advice. PM me if you're still alive.
> 
> Happy dreams,
> Simon




His last sign on was a lil over a year ago, If i recall correctly i read something that may have something regarding some legal stuff. Hope things are good with him

----------


## 1stdreamer

I'm been trying at this for like two months or more. I want to know if you're still taking personal students. I haven't really gotten that far, but my visualization skill became like 150% better. Even my dreams are more clear.

----------


## flarn2006

Are you still checking this thread?

This post especially caught my interest:





> I've become good at controlling all sorts of sensory input to the point where I can pretty much completely disconnect myself from reality and go to a place of my own creation that feels just as real if not moreso than the real world.



I've wanted to be able to do that for a long time. I know lucid dreaming is one way to get that, but I'd love to learn your method. I've noticed the "static" thing you're referring to for a while, but it's not really "particles" that move around; it's more like, well, static: very faint and tiny points appearing and disappearing constantly that I can't really separate from one another.

I also know what you mean about putting pressure on your eyes and seeing weird visuals--I noticed this when I was a little kid. One thing I often saw (which hasn't changed) I thought resembled peanut butter being spread around, which I still think is a decent description.

But I really don't understand what I'm supposed to be doing. I can't just move the "particles" around, as it's like static--I can't notice a specific point before it's already disappeared. And what am I supposed to _do_ to get the aforementioned visuals to appear without putting pressure on my eyes?

I _really_ want to get into this, as the kinds of things you've done are exactly what I'd love to be able to do. Right now when I visualize something in my "mind's eye", as it's called, I can't really perceive it as if I was actually seeing it, and if I focus too much on trying to, it fades away. I'd _love_ to be able to, as you said, completely disconnect from reality and immerse myself in the visualization, as if I was really there. IIRC you also mentioned being able to literally change what things look like from your perspective, and have it actually stay like that if you see it again. That's another thing I've wanted to be able to do for a while.

I understand that it takes a lot of practice. And like with lucid dreaming, I'm willing to commit a lot of time to it and be patient, as the results as I understand them would be quite worth it. But with this, I can't even make any visible progress.

----------


## [email protected]

I've been doing this here and there, but few days ago I've taken it seriously and one morning I was sure I was awake(my muscles around neck and head were flexed) but I heard someone's voice that I thought it was from the outside, which was impossible. I got a little scared at that moment, thinking that I was being schizo lol. 

I miss Mylynes, but he provided pretty good tutorial for this. I'm able to make simple geometric shapes and numbers with colors with my eyes open. The darker and deeper brain wave I'm in, the images are more solidified. Just in alpha mode while closing eyes can make beautiful geometric patterns with pretty colors. 

When I'm outside I do see more floating 'particles' in rainbow colors. The sky is not 'blue' blue anymore. I can feel everything is made up with atoms and sometimes wavy. Also I see some auras around my hand and trees, not still solid enough. I do know that this is mainly due to my spiritual practice.

----------


## Hukif

Yo! I remember reading your threads, and also reading the one where you made several of yous to practice things, like, millions. I wanted to try that and then did it later on in a dream, but am interested in the exact process you went through when doing this.

You know, it is interesting when different people do the same thing and to know how they do it.

----------

